# Good size for an indoor?



## EqIsMyLife (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello! My family and I are considering putting in an indoor on our horse farm. I was wondering what a good size would be? I want to have a good sized indoor that could be able to do courses in (I my main love is show jumping, second equitation, so I would need enough to do a good size course in) Does anyone know what size would be good for what I need? Thanks so much! Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Some say 100' x 200' or 150' x 200'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RBuchele10 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd say minimum if you want to do jump courses, would be 80' x 120'.

Have you looked into what materials you'll use to build? With jumping you want to make sure you have enough overhead clearance. I used to ride/jump at a barn with a somewhat low ceiling and we used to joke that our helmets were to protect our heads from hitting the roof, not falling on the ground!!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

The minimum size for any arena (that's worth the effort building) IMO is the size of a small dressage arena- 20x40 meters (about 65x130 feet). Any narrower and you can't even ride a 20m circle or shorter and you can't have an effective long side. You could easily put up a few jumps in that, but I'd recommend much larger for jumping full courses. I'd say at least 100'x150'.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to ride, and jump in a small indoor, 60'x100'.
We had to get creative, and it was TIGHT. We could get up to 5-6 jumps in there, usually a few short lines or bounces, and some roll back turns. However, it is tough on older, bigger, or arthritic horses.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Budget dictates size in some, if not most cases. No one ever complained an arena was too big unless they have to drag it & salt it.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I wouldn't go narrower than 80' for jumping or shorter than 140'. My 80x200 is a great size.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Many "standard" indoor arenas are 100'x200' or larger depending upon riding discipline.
Roping, barrel racing, jumping and reining think are the largest space needed.
To jump a full course, able to do bending and straight lines of several fences in combination you need space, more space than what many mentioned. Of course, you can always ride in a smaller space but if serious in your riding it sure is nice to be able to lengthen and shorten that striding, do bending lines,and gallop a line if needed without always "checking up" that stride or having to "bend" around a corner.

Of course, the larger the better, *but* when you go to large and get accustomed to it, then you go to a show and ride in a smaller arena you may have some difficulty acclimating to those smaller spaces.

If you are planning on hosting riding events, there is a rule about space needed per horse some organizations follow. Something like 32' of rail space per horse to get accreditation from some places for your barn & facilities which then allows you to do revenue making clinics and horse activities. 
Truss widths can come in most any size. Clear span, no posts in the riding arena.
Remember the width you purchase is _*not*_ all usable space as you don't ride with your foot touching the walls. 
Many also construct a "fence" so there is walk/standing/storage room around the arena or at one end for jumps and poles, barrels or grading equipment to be stored. Again. if accreditation is wanted must be minimum height of 3', but most do 4' so you can also do a t/o situation in terrible weather for the horses if ice & snow are considerations for you.
You also need additional head clearance and if jumping much higher than if doing "flat" work only.

_I use to ride in a 200'x300' or larger indoor, it was HUGE.That was "riding space"... 
But come winter it was able to host indoor shows with 2 rings working at the same time *under cover*....1 flat, 1 over fences...That arena had a 10' space surrounding some of the arena, mirrors on a entire wall, stadium seating {bleachers} and a "staging area" where the roll-up door was that you could easily stand 5 horses in comfort....the thing was huge! It had access roll-up doors at 2 ends, 4 human doors on "corners". It was insulated not because of heating it {it was *not* heated} but to keep it cooler in summer and quieter during heavy rains...the arena building itself was made of steel trusses and metal skin.

_ Many things to consider, plan and prepare for. I did some research myself years ago when I was "dreaming"...reality took that dream back to Earth.:-(

_*Enjoy *_your planning stage and then the riding in it when completed...:wink:


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

For jumping I would go no smaller than 80x150 of usable floor space. However I'd prefer 150x200 or 200x300, but that said arena prices go up quite a bit once you get over 65 feet in width (width is what will cost you more money, not length.)


----------

